# Easy chicken salad



## luvs (Oct 28, 2004)

easy chicken salad:
marinate or brine 1 chicken breast for each serving.
grill or broil.
meanwhile, make the basis of a salad. (romaine, early-pick baby spinach, and/or iceberg are my favorites.)
add toppings... tomato, onion, olives, pepperoncinis, croutons, cheese, egg... anything you like in a salad.
you'll need some nice, piping hot fries. thin, fast food ones are really good on this. you can make your own or dash to a nearby fast food joint for an order or two.
arrange hot fries over salad.
after the chicken is done, let it rest for a few minutes, slice on the bias, and arrange over your salad.
immediately sprinkle heavily with grated mozzarella. cover with foil till cheese is melted.
awesome with ranch dressing!you can use steak instead of chicken, BTW.


----------

